# Toro Power Throw 824 XL



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm tempted by a Toro Power Throw 824 XL that needs to be repowered ... and I happen to have a 420cc OVH Powerfist engine that will eventually need a home. 










Is this a desirable model? What are the pros and cons of this model?
Any insight would be very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a pretty robust and simple snowblower with a friction disk for propulsion. It won't have hand warmers or trigger steering, but it will move a lot of snow. I bet it has pretty tight tolerances between the impeller and and the housing. 

Is it cheap, like $50 or less? If so, go for it!

I have its smaler cousin, the 521 which is now powered by a Hemi Predator.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It Will Get The Job Done For Sure!!!!!!!!*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

agreed is a very good machine. The articulated chute control right at the handles is nice, and also may making adapting an OHV engine easier. One thing to check for is where the handles connect to the base, some of those units come loose there and hog out the metal opening. Not at all a showstopper, just a bargaining point if it has an issue.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

paulm12 said:


> One thing to check for is where the handles connect to the base, some of those units come loose there and hog out the metal opening. Not at all a showstopper, just a bargaining point if it has an issue.


Coincidence: I had that problem on a Canadiana/Baycrest snowblower.
Thanks Paul!


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

db130 said:


> Is it cheap, like $50 or less? If so, go for it!


In my dreams LOL! Not in this area.
I'll know after I see it.
Thanks!


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

db130 said:


> That's a pretty robust and simple snowblower with a friction disk for propulsion. It won't have hand warmers or trigger steering, but it will move a lot of snow. I bet it has pretty tight tolerances between the impeller and and the housing.
> 
> Is it cheap, like $50 or less? If so, go for it!
> 
> I have its smaler cousin, the 521 which is now powered by a Hemi Predator.


Do you know if the engine is single shaft or twin shaft?
Thanks


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm 99.999% sure it's single shaft. I'm not aware of any Toro snowblowers from this vintage that were dual shaft. I'd ask the seller for the 5-digit model number on the back of the frame, like 38066.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

check for stress cracks on the body of the machine in/around the auger housing fasteners. 

Great machines, excellent traction with the knobby tires and the drum auger eats up everything without getting all choked-up.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

db130 said:


> I'm 99.999% sure it's single shaft. I'm not aware of any Toro snowblowers from this vintage that were dual shaft. I'd ask the seller for the 5-digit model number on the back of the frame, like 38066.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a powerthrow 824 and a powershift 824. the powerthrow weighs less than the powershift and thats about it. would i get another powerthrow? Yes !!


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i have a powerthrow 824 and a powershift 824. the powerthrow weighs less than the powershift and thats about it. would i get another powerthrow? Yes !!


What are the main differences between the powerthrow and the powershift?
Thank you


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

quexpress said:


> What are the main differences between the powerthrow and the powershift?
> Thank you


Nevermind. I found it. Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

quexpress said:


> Do you know if the engine is single shaft or twin shaft?
> Thanks


Single Shaft Gutless Wonder Of A So Called Engine.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

How is endurance of the auger gearbox for the 824XL Power Throw? I ask because another snowblower that I like (Ariens 8/24: 924050 model) has had problems with their aluminum gearbox casings.
Thanks!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Toro auger gearboxes are well built, check the oil/grease when you get it. Note that some Toro use grease and some use oil. The user manual for that model will tell you which to use.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

paulm12 said:


> the Toro auger gearboxes are well built, check the oil/grease when you get it. Note that some Toro use grease and some use oil. The user manual for that model will tell you which to use.


Thank you


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Many thanks to everyone for your insight. This purchase did not work out but I now have a better idea of what to look for.


----------

